# Theraband Gold? Make Mine A Treble.



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

With an abundance of freshly cast 14mm lead ammo, I decided I needed a bandset with balls.
Mk1 was double tbg at 27mm straight cut, destroyed a can of guinness in 10 hits and was great fun to shoot.
Mk2 was treble tbg at 20mm straight cut, destroyed another empty can of the black stuff in 7 hits and fires 9.5mm steel at approximately 9 times the speed of light!
I've just finished mk3 but can't shoot until the morning now, it's double dankung 2050 and I honestly don't think it will outperform the theraband but can't wait to try.
Does anybody have any suggestions for ridiculous amounts of BOOM!?
I'm shooting from the cheek, any further back just doesn't feel right for me, not sure how much relevance that carries.
John


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

"approximately 9 times the speed of light!"
"Does anybody have any suggestions for ridiculous amounts of BOOM!?"
If you can slow it down some you might try shooting at the back of a half empty rimfire cartrige. Stuff some cotton inside to hold the powder. Clamp it!
Or you could try one I did a few weeks ago with a whiskey bottle and some alka seltzer tabs. 
I dropped three packs in to pressurize it. put my SG's on and let 'er rip. It was moderately impressive if not a little dangerous.
I intended to place the camera in front of it on the next one, but I never got a round tuit. Since I'm not entering the contest, you are welcome to the eye deer.
Get some!


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmmmm..... Nice idea but I think I'll give the flaming shrapnel and gas propelled shards of glass a miss for now. But still a fantastic suggestion none the less. No what I'm really after is a recipe for serious speed with regards to 14mm lead.
Who else has yearned for sonic booms whilst experimenting with sheets of yellow rubber and tape measures?
Who has pondered over double 30mm or quadruple 20mm or even multiple 5080?
I know there are some crazy speeds out there where small steel and dankung are concerned and I know I'm probably treading old ground but I'll bet someone on here has that special formula for heavy lead at lightning speed filed away somewhere.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I get your point now. I missed it before. You're looking for a different boom all together.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Try tapering your bands to improve speed, with the new Theraband Gold formula for 14mm lead I would try something like 30mm to 15mm taper for fast results.


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

And so the mk4 is born. Thanks Jim I'll give it a whirl, I'm due a meter of tbg anyday now so I'd better start on another frame.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

At a certain point adding more rubber won't make it go much faster. Then you'll only
Get more speed through a greater draw length.


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Well the mk3 wasn't as impressive as 1or 2, I definitely prefer shooting theraband. A very good point pop shot, I knew I couldn't keep adding width forever although I really wish I could. My tbg hasn't arrived yet so the tapered mk4 will have to wait another day or so.
Until I can convince the mrs I need a chrony, I'll have to make do with the Guinness can test for results.

On a side note, I made up a single 2050 bandset for 9.5mm/ 7/16" steel. Unbelievable speed for such a light pull.
Piercing cans at 10 meters has never been so relaxing.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i shoot 12mm steel with 20 mm -15mm x 22cm 3 bands per side from a barnet pro diablo and it sure sends that pretty quick. shoots straight through a fray bentos pie tin and then still carries on pretty fast out the other side. i imagine that it would be pretty good for 14mm lead and if it is not enough use 25mm to 20mm or 4 bands per side.


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

So I tried some tapered tbg. 30mm-25mm doubled and it's probably on a par with mk's 1 and 2 but with maybe an easier pull, this is all guess work of course, nothing too scientific. 
Mk 5 has just been completed but it's too late to shoot. I went for double thera-tube red and it's got some serious draw weight to it. I hope it's easier to pull back with a 14mm ball to hold onto rather than just the bare leather. If I were to hypothesize, I would guess this will take the title. 2 long days of work ahead of me so I'll be testing friday. Thanks for all the information guys, I'll keep you posted.


----------

